# Flex vs: Direct Delivery



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Are they one and the same? 

The reason I'm asking is because I have an interview tomorrow with Direct Delivery Service and I'm a bit confused. They provide the vehicles and insurance, along with uniforms. I know Flex is your own car but both companies are through Amazon. 

Is Direct Delivery Amazon's official delivery company or what?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

They probably just have a contract to deliver Amazon packages like many courier companies do


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

"Both companies"? 

No, Flex is not a company. It's a department or program within Amazon. 

I agree with nighthawk, probably a white van contractor that hires you to do the work in their van.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Let us know what they offer.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DDS is same as DSP (Delivery Service Provider) meaning white vans.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

How much is the hourly?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Only reason to work for white vans is because you couldn't get hired by UPS or FedEx. Which is exactly what happens here, drivers with less then desirable driving or criminal history don't get hired by UPS or FedEx so they go to the bottom of the barrel Amazon!


----------

